# Help with blacklight bulb please



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

The incandescent blacklight bulbs don't produce any UV light at all and they run very hot. They do make a nice purple light, though. If you want UV you need to use the fluorescent tubes. You can also get screw-in UV CFL's, too.


----------



## MoonMoon (Sep 6, 2008)

Otaku is right, incandescent blacklight bulbs don't produce any UV light at all and are pretty much not worth buying. You'll get a better result with a fluorescent UV light or even better a LED UV light. From what I've seen the LED UV's give off the best glow, they are more expensive but the results you get are much better. This is the one we're planning on buying this year GGL18SUV - Ultra Violet 18 UV LED Blacklight Bulb


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

I see what you mean but because i live in the uk i cant use those light bulbs we have bayonet cap light fixtures so i dont know where to get bulbs like the ones you are talking about...


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

I found these are these ones any good what do you think?

Blacklight box, ultra violet, 450mm, 15W: Electronics & Photo: Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Val (Feb 19, 2008)

jack o lantern said:


> I found these are these ones any good what do you think?
> 
> Blacklight box, ultra violet, 450mm, 15W: Electronics & Photo: Amazon.co.uk


I have those exact lights. Bought at Wal Mart. They work great.


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks val the only trouble is now getting the money together to buy one off ebay before they all sell as i am totally skint at the moment.

must be all the halloween stuff i keep buying lol...


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i use the twisted energy saver bulbs , (the twisted compact fluorescent bulbs) they do make black light bulbs , they are less hot then the others and produce decent light .....do you have those bulbs (the regular white ones ) in stores in the UK ? 

HALLOWEEN LIGHT BULBS LOT OF 2 ORANGE OR BLACK - eBay (item 200255272119 end time Sep-26-08 19:06:57 PDT)


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

We have these ones (A Witch From Canada) dont know if they would make things glow though.
Amazon.co.uk: Blacklight Blue Energy Saver Bayonet Fit (BC) 11 watts: Electronics & Photo

see all these blacklight bulbs that i look at say they are uv but when you try them they just give off a purple glow.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

jack o lantern said:


> We have these ones (A Witch From Canada) dont know if they would make things glow though.
> Amazon.co.uk: Blacklight Blue Energy Saver Bayonet Fit (BC) 11 watts: Electronics & Photo
> 
> see all these blacklight bulbs that i look at say they are uv but when you try them they just give off a purple glow.


i think they would work too , here are pic of the twisted compact i use , those pic are from 2005 ,sorry pic are blurry but you see no purple there


----------



## Bliss3333 (Sep 18, 2008)

I use the cheapie Dollarama black light bulbs in some of my lamps in my haunt. 
No glow, but they give a creepy ambient light. 

I have picked up the fluorescent fixtures with bulbs at Walmart as well for $15 CAD.
Cheaper than buying the fixtures and bulbs separately. Saw the lone tube at Home Depot and it was $20! 
I keep hoping for sales at Walmart, but I think it is one of those things that never goes on special.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

You've learned a valuable lesson... incandescent black light bulbs don't work.

If you goto either Evil-Mart or Home Depot, they sell the complete fluorescent black light with bulbs for a reasonable amount. Another option is to purchase a fluorescent shop light fixture & replace the bulbs with black light bulbs.


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

The only problem with that (Haunty) is that we dont have evil-mart or home depot in the uk.
Im just about to buy the uv black light flourescent tube off ebay as in a previos post Val said that they work great so ill give it a go.

Thanks everyone for all your replies much appreciated.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

You know...I've been trying to find those stupid lights at Wal-Mart forever now!! I'm going to Ottawa today, maybe I can suck up to go to the Wal-Mart there briefly!


----------



## Val (Feb 19, 2008)

If you can get those tubes that you are looking at on ebay then you should be all set. Here's one of mine. It is actually the smallest tube also.


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks val i purchased the 2 foot one off ebay for 18 quid altogether including postage sorry 18 pound i dont no if you understand our lingo lol anywhoo i hope this one will work ill probably use the blacklight bulb in the bathroom for a purple glow, but i hope mine works like yours as that pic is a wicked effect.


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a fluerescent black light that was bought at Penny's years ago. It has reflective glass
in it to project the light. I made a lot of pictures for a "Night Gallery" using fluerescent paint
and crayons and the blacklight made them glow brillantly! Under normal light they looked
kind of dull, but under the blacklight they seem to come to life! I had one of a woman sitting
on a sofa and when the blacklight hit her you could see right through her! As to the bulb you
describe, I had one once....the only way I could get anything to glow was to hold it up to the
bulb, and even then it was very weak.


----------

